# Frozen Few...Who's cooking what?



## Uncle Bubba (Jan 28, 2008)

I haven't decided yet but I'll probably do chicken...only takes 5 minutes to prep and 20 to cook..This is different than chicken I'd turn in in that turned in chicken requires 4 hours prep(ask Witt) and 2 hours to cook.


----------



## Rag1 (Jan 28, 2008)

Your comp chicken is better discribed as fondled.   You probably had dates that didn't get touched that much.  
I'm going to be a man and cook a brisket (long cook in cold weather). No girlie cook for me. 
I just tell Barb when another log or two are needed. I love that Guru.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 28, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> Your comp chicken is better discribed as fondled.   You probably had dates that didn't get touched that much.
> I'm going to be a man and cook a brisket (long cook in cold weather). No girlie cook for me.
> I just tell Barb when another log or two are needed. I love that Guru.



*WTF..."no girlie cook for you"... but you'll make your wife do all the work???? If Barb is gonna be tending the fire.......oh nevermind
baffling...purely baffling  *


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jan 28, 2008)

He might fall.  

Psych...I'm doing brisket.   I'm my own guru.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 29, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> I haven't decided yet but I'll probably do chicken...only takes 5 minutes to prep and 20 to cook..This is different than chicken I'd turn in in that turned in chicken requires 4 hours prep(ask Witt) and 2 hours to cook.


4 Hrs prep..more like 16 hrs all told..right Bruce?
and Rag...I won't even say anything about the guru.......


----------



## Molson (Jan 29, 2008)

Brisket and a butt here.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah it's to late.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 29, 2008)

Two turkeys, nine racks of loin back ribs, two substantial meat loaves, Bill's Surprise Potatoes, and baked beans. I am cooking for about 25 folks. I'll be honest, I don't know how much "participation" I'll be able to contribute as I'll be pretty busy all day! I just wanted the T-shirt!


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 29, 2008)

Not telling 8)


----------



## Rag1 (Jan 29, 2008)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> Rag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha...it takes a real man to get his woman out into the cold to fire the cooker.     8)


----------



## Adrienne1 (Jan 30, 2008)

We'll cook a brisket, a couple of shoulders, some ribs, some cakes of some sort, some veg, maybe some potatoes . .  :roll:  . . depends on what I feel like eating, to be honest.  Maybe toss on a chicken, or two . . .   We're trying to leave our options open, with the exception of the brisket and shoulders    Another deciding factor will be what time we have to call in for the Smokinlicious Podcast.  Don't wanna be on nap time when chat time is booked . . .


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 30, 2008)

A few oompappy salamis, a few fatties and some babybacks. I've got one soppresata left thats also going to the firehouse and somebody down there is suppose to bring a deep fryer and some wings.


----------



## Diva Q (Jan 31, 2008)

Cooking brisket, 2 butts 4 racks of ribs, some chicken and whatever else I can scrounge from the freezer.


----------



## BBQcure (Jan 31, 2008)

*this weekend*

Brisket, New Yorker, 6 racks of ribs and beans.

we are suppose to get a big snow storm Friday so it is going to be interesting.

good luck to all 

Tim


----------



## atruckerswife (Jan 31, 2008)

So what time is dinner?


----------



## Impailer (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: this weekend*



			
				pressuretreatedsmoker said:
			
		

> we are suppose to get a big snow storm Friday so it is going to be interesting.
> 
> good luck to all
> 
> Tim



the big storm is here and we are doing our cook tonight:

from: http://www.theweathernetwork.com/index. ... xeyealerts

Winter storm warning for: Barrie - Orillia - Midland

Issued at 11:03 AM EST FRIDAY 1 FEBRUARY 2008
SNOW HEAVY AT TIMES IS EXPECTED ACROSS ALL OF SOUTHERN AND EASTERN ONTARIO WITH SOME FREEZING RAIN AND ICE PELLETS JUST NORTH OF LAKES ERIE AND ONTARIO. THIS IS A WARNING THAT DANGEROUS WINTER WEATHER CONDITIONS ARE IMMINENT OR OCCURRING IN THESE REGIONS. MONITOR WEATHER CONDITIONS..LISTEN FOR UPDATED STATEMENTS.
AN INTENSIFYING LOW PRESSURE AREA OVER OHIO AT THIS TIME IS EXPECTED TO CONTINUE ITS TRACK NORTHEASTWARD. HEAVY SNOW AND LOCAL BLOWING SNOW ASSOCIATED WITH THIS STORM HAS PUSHED ALL THE WAY TO THE QUEBEC BORDER AND FREEZING RAIN AND ICE PELLETS OVER AREAS JUST NORTH OF EASTERN LAKE ERIE IS EXPANDING NORTHEASTWARD TOWARDS THE NORTHERN SHORES OF LAKE ONTARIO AND THE ST LAWRENCE RIVER. OVER SOUTHWESTERN ONTARIO SNOWFALL HAS TAPERED OFF FOR NOW AFTER 5 TO 10 CENTIMETRES. HOWEVER ANOTHER PERIOD OF HEAVIER SNOW WILL MOVE BACK IN FROM THE WEST LATER THIS AFTERNOON AND COULD GIVE ANOTHER 5 CENTIMETRES. INDICATIONS SHOW THE STORM TOTAL SNOWFALL AMOUNTS FROM A CORRIDOR FROM BANCROFT TO OTTAWA COULD APPROACH 25 CENTIMETRES. THE CORRIDOR FROM BARRIE TO PETAWAWA WILL SEE PRECIPITATION MAINLY FALL AS SNOW WITH AMOUNTS NEAR 20 CENTIMETRES. ICE PELLETS AND FREEZING RAIN MAY ALSO BE AN ISSUE TO CONTEND WITH GENERALLY IN REGIONS NEAR AND SOUTHEAST OF HIGHWAY 401. THIS STORM WILL HAVE HIGH IMPACTS ON MANY SECTORS WITH HEAVY SNOW FALL FREEZING RAIN AND REDUCED VISIBILITIES IN BLOWING SNOW. FREEZING RAIN COULD BRING DOWN TREE BRANCHES AND POWER LINES. PLEASE REFER TO THE LATEST PUBLIC FORECASTS FOR FURTHER DETAILS.


----------



## Griff (Feb 1, 2008)

Here's my forecast......Brrrr. Better set out an extra bag of Kingsford.

Anchorage - Alaska 5-Day Forecast Fri Sat Sun Mon Tue 
 Friday
Sunny     
Hi -13° C / 9° F
Lo -20° C / -4° F

Saturday
Sunny     
Hi -13° C / 9° F
Lo -21° C / -6° F

Sunday
Sunny     
Hi -15° C / 5° F
Lo -23° C / -9° F

Monday
Sunny     
Hi -14° C / 7° F
Lo -25° C / -13° F
 Updated Fri, February 1, 2008 (0500 GMT)


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 1, 2008)

Today
Feb 1  Rain / Thunder 
 50°/30° 90%  
  50°F

Get the Gameday Forecast 
Sat
Feb 2  Mostly Sunny 
 56°/32° 10%  
  56°F

Sun
Feb 3  Partly Cloudy 
 58°/36° 10%  
  58°F

Mon
Feb 4  Mostly Cloudy 
 57°/44° 10%  
  57°F

Get Tips for Driving in the Rain


----------



## BBQcure (Feb 1, 2008)

DivaQ is cooking tonight.

Vlado 

 trust me I look outside and we are getting dumped on. from past experiece of cooking near you and your team I know very well that you are cooking tonight. this is why I will be cooking tomorrow night under a beautiful moon lite night with zero chances of precipitation and -1 out. 

you guys should document these events so you could write a book later on. not that anyone would ever believe someone could have such luck. I will always be there to convince the non believers otherwise.

  you guys need to change the name from DivaQ to EeyoreQ

good luck on the weekend

Tim


----------



## Unity (Feb 1, 2008)

Griff said:
			
		

> Here's my forecast......Brrrr. Better set out an extra bag of Kingsford.


That's really grim.    Kind of a long cold spell for ANC, isn't it?

--John
(Jody and I are planning a ride tomorrow. Maybe I'll do a rack of ribs Sunday, just to be in the spirit of things.)


----------



## wittdog (Feb 1, 2008)

pressuretreatedsmoker said:
			
		

> DivaQ is cooking tonight.
> 
> Vlado
> 
> ...


Knowing some of that history....I hope you guys have your sacrifical tent set up Diva


----------



## atruckerswife (Feb 1, 2008)

No tents, just gonna go ahhhh natural for this one.


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 1, 2008)

Yes well um byt the end of last season Diva Of Destruction and destroyed tents would be appropriate. We are doing half the cooking tonigh (butt and brisket) and chicken and ribs in the Am then off to a wedding.

Going to have to find a tent to put up/ 
LOL 

Posting pictures shortly/


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 1, 2008)

"Diva Of Destruction" Now that's funny. Hay Diva, your RK was talking to me today. Agian!


----------



## WildFireEric (Feb 1, 2008)

It'll be a 'frigid' 29 tonight (that's fahrenheit not centigrade) and a balmy 31 Saturday night. I plan on cooking tomorrow evening through Sunday afternoon.

I'll got a 14 lb Costco pork shoulder and three racks of spare ribs that I found in the freezer. Will go back to Costco in the morning for some more ribs, chicken and a brisket (if they got any good ones).

Some of my bbq will be shipped to CA for two of my friends. One is a cancer survivor and the other is recovering from surgury and both are battling depression. I plan on adding to that depression when they eat the last crumb of my bbq  and need more


----------



## WildFireEric (Feb 1, 2008)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Today
> Feb 1  Rain / Thunder
> 50°/30° 90%
> 50°F
> ...



Bill, sorry you're not in this. I'd be happy to rent my deck out for a reasonable fee so ya could be in the FF category instead of the SC category.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 2, 2008)

Today: A slight chance of snow showers. Cloudy, with a high near 31. West wind between 8 and 15 mph, with gusts as high as 33 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.

Tonight: Cloudy, with a low around 21. Light north wind.

Sunday: Mostly cloudy, with a high near 34. Calm wind becoming northwest between 4 and 7 mph.

Sunday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 17. Light northeast wind. 

We got hammered with an ice storm yesterday...still freezing rain now. It's spose to stop around 8am this morning. Then I head out and pick the meat up. 

I haven't looked outside to see how much of an ice coating the WSM and OTG have on them...but the pine trees are hanging WAY LOW.


----------

